# Looking to build a portable loft



## raguas927 (Aug 21, 2006)

Has anyone ever build a decent size loft like 8x6 that could be taken apart and moved?


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

I have no answer to you about building it, but why do you want like that? is there kind of pigeons, that could easily and quickly adapt to new location?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

The "Red Rose " loft plans are just put together with screws......you could take it apart faster than you could build it.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I built a small loft with screws can be taken apart and reassembled anywhere it's for some highflyers cause highflyers can be relocated but can't do this for homers.
Check out this thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/starting-to-build-my-second-loft-96065.html


----------



## raguas927 (Aug 21, 2006)

Need it portable because I will be moving and want to take it down.


----------



## raguas927 (Aug 21, 2006)

chayi said:


> I built a small loft with screws can be taken apart and reassembled anywhere it's for some highflyers cause highflyers can be relocated but can't do this for homers.
> Check out this thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/starting-to-build-my-second-loft-96065.html


I actually saw this...thanks!


----------

